# Surviving the big Flu Bug



## SurvivalNut (Nov 13, 2008)

Okay, the Big one has hit. You are prepared, good job!

You have split your extended family into two units. Supplies are also divided. You can wait a long time. 

Your intention is that when one unit comes down with the flu, the other unit sends an individual or team to nurse them to health, with the intention that they are your insurance to reciprocate. 

Your nursing supplies are also split and you have cross trained your team mates in basic nursing skills. 

Now, while waiting out the epidemic, your realize your neighbor's little family has come down ill. They are nice folk, always eager to help you, but just not preppers like you. 2 parents and 2 kids. 


Do you send a nurse over and assist them. You won't need a complete nursing kit, you will be able to scrounge some items from their home. Hope they will do the same for you and/or they will in turn train another team for another neighor?

Or do you lock the door?

Yes, I'd send a nurse member.

Yes, I am alone, but I would nurse them anyway

No, I would not send a nurse. Maybe I'd leave soup on the doorstep instead.

No, I am alone, infirm, medicated or responsible for a young one and could not take the chance.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

For a bio threat I'd be in full lockdown mode. The micro organisms don't care if your a decent person or not. The plastic wrap is not coming off the doors until it's over.


----------

